# Cold, Cheap Lights



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Don't pretend to understand technology, not do I believe their forecast of potential energy savings, but...

http://www.tennessean.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061206/NEWS0201/612060431


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Nice link Ken,I liked this part,for those who think electric lights arent big power users
-------------------------------------------------------------

The U.S. Department of Energy has estimated that LED lighting could reduce American energy consumption for lighting by 29 percent by 2025, saving the nation's households about $125 billion in the process.
-----------------

Thats a lot of bucks going into electric lights.

BooBoo :gromit:


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

mightybooboo said:


> Nice link Ken,I liked this part,for those who think electric lights arent big power users
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The U.S. Department of Energy has estimated that LED lighting could reduce American energy consumption for lighting by 29 percent by 2025, saving the nation's households about $125 billion in the process.
> ...


BooBoo, this made me think of a true life story-------Around here people put a regular incadesent(?) bulb in their water pump houses to keep them warm enough that they want freeze----Last winter we were going to have some single digit to teen's tempeture---I called my GF(X now) and told her she needed to check her light bulb in her pump house---she did and replaced the burnt out bulb------2 days later with the temp staying below freezing her water stopped--froze up--my guess-----I went to her pump house and I knew she had a bulb in it because I could see light the night before through a small crack. I open the pump house---She Was So Tight she had put a CF bulb--LOL---- in instead of a regular------I Told her its the Heat that keeps the pump warm----Not The Light-------LOL--She said she was having one of them Bl--de Moments----LOL. Yes they do use some electricity to make that heat!! Just wanted to share that with you!! Randy


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

That's a good one.  Thanks. 

--->Paul


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

That was good,LOL!

BooBoo :gromit:


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

See, CFLs do work. Lots less heat, lots less energy used. Is/was the girl friend a blond?


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

mightybooboo said:


> Nice link Ken,I liked this part,for those who think electric lights arent big power users
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The U.S. Department of Energy has estimated that LED lighting could reduce American energy consumption for lighting by 29 percent by 2025, saving the nation's households about $125 billion in the process.
> ...



The only problem from what I've been reading about the LED bulbs is they are more of a "spot" light. Which translates to they make great desk/work lighting, but not general room lighting. I use 4 different types of lighting in my house, depending on the need.. Flouresent(sp) tube over some of my work benches, CF for general room lighting, regular IC bulbs/or heat lamps where I need the heat and LED in the night lighting and flashlights..

I just saw a light that looked like an old Dietz lantern, but had 12 LED in it. I don't know how well it works yet, but am thinking about getting one and trying it out. I already use that style of lanterns already, this might save me the cost of oil for them..


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Whenever I hear people say we can't conserve a significant amount of energy with zero sacrifice I remember all the lights I see left on with no benefit like outdoor lights left on during the day or lights left on in empty rooms.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Or the folks with lots of Christmas decorations, and they don't mind, their electric bill only goes up $150 for the month of December!!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

The last time I was down to Detroit I remember oh so many of those big tall building's that were all lit up at night.
. . . ."Makes our building look really good doesn't it" . ?? . . .


----------

